# Strin[] aus .properties auslesen



## acronym (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer .proeprties 

name_alle= Peter Klaus Martin   //drei verschiedene und einzelne Namen

einlesen, key=value ist klar. ein Name ist auch kein Problem; möchte aber alle drei aus einem key und dann in ein String[] packen. Wie geht das? 
mit BufferedReader und readline()?

Gruß,
acronym


----------



## acronym (12. Januar 2008)

Hallöle,

das Problem ist fast erledigt...

```
Properties p = new Properties();
		try {
			p.load(new FileInputStream("namen.properties"));
			
			String s = p.getProperty("vornamen_all");
			     StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer(s);
			     while (st.hasMoreTokens()) {
			      System.out.println(st.nextToken());
			
			     }
```

Kann damit alle Einträge auslesen. Wie bekomme ich die jetzt aber in ein String[]?


----------



## zeja (12. Januar 2008)

Nimm einfach keinen StringTokenizer (den soll man eh nicht mehr benutzen) sondern String.split(" "), das liefert dir direkt nen Array.


----------



## acronym (13. Januar 2008)

Danke!

Funktioniert


----------



## acronym (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage.
Ich möchte zu einem Namen gerne den zugehörigen key. Habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden den zu ermitteln, finde sie aber unschön. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		Properties p = new Properties();
		try {
			p.load(new FileInputStream("namen.properties"));
			
			if( p.getProperty("vornamen").contains("Karl")){
				String d = "vornamen";
				System.out.println(d);
			}
			if( p.getProperty("vornamen_neu").contains("Karl")){
				String d = "vornamen_neu";
				System.out.println(d);
			}
			     			
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}

}
```

Grüße,
acronym


----------

